# Cool video...Poor dog...



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Cool video. Poor dog.

http://youtu.be/zjRninh4vyc


----------



## lastflighttaxidermy (Jul 12, 2010)

Just saw that vid a week ago. i thought two things. that poor dog and i bet they loose some cripples. thats one tuff dog though for sure!


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

those dogs are beasts.


----------



## schuttie2121 (Mar 25, 2010)

wow thats pretty crazy..not sure i would send my dog out in that


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

Good Night! What a tough bunch of dogs.


----------



## Mike L (Sep 8, 2003)

Dogs have to be raised there....on the coast. They have to get used to that type of swimming, that dog at the end had to take on some water, he just couldn't catch the right wave to toss him up on top of the rocks.
Ya, raised there or not, those are some tough puppies.


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

Wow...those dogs are machines. I think id have a hard time sending them in those conditions...talk about some awesome action though!!!


----------



## gooseman (Jul 24, 2006)

Wow! We can all learn a thing or two from that. That's what you could say "giving your all".


----------



## Bonz 54 (Apr 17, 2005)

Tough is tough, but wrong is wrong. I think it's completely irresponsible to cast a dog into surf like that. Dogs can and do drown, not to mention being bashed into the rocks like that. JMHO.:rant: FRANK


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Bonz 54 said:


> Tough is tough, but wrong is wrong. I think it's completely irresponsible to cast a dog into surf like that. Dogs can and do drown, not to mention being bashed into the rocks like that. JMHO.:rant: FRANK


thats why its a free country.

I would bet that guy doesn't have to cast his dog, they look pretty willing. Also, notice they have 3 or so dogs to break up the retreives. 

not saying i would send my dog into it, but i'm not gonna condone someone else who's experienced there to tell him how not to do it.

on side note: Duck Lorange off the fuge boards...his dog retrieves seals out of the ocean (iceland) after he shoots them with rifle.


----------



## lastflighttaxidermy (Jul 12, 2010)

agreed shi kid. i wouldnt but if you want to hey......your call.


----------



## Bonz 54 (Apr 17, 2005)

Kid, what does a free country have to do with being right or wrong? The dogs are going to do what their breeding and owner tells them to do. They have no conscious idea what danger there may be. That is where we as human beings are supposed to make a judgement call to protect our companions. Just because we CAN send the dog doesn't mean you should. In this case it is my opinion, that these guys acted irresponsibly and that is wrong. FRANK


----------



## charcoal300zxtt (Sep 8, 2011)

Bonz 54 said:


> Tough is tough, but wrong is wrong. I think it's completely irresponsible to cast a dog into surf like that. Dogs can and do drown, not to mention being bashed into the rocks like that. JMHO.:rant: FRANK


Your right it would be irresponsible to cast some regular/normal/house dog into suft like that, and dogs can drown. However it is aparent that these dogs balls clank when they walk!...lol..Obviously they enjoy it because they keep going for them, i think it looks worse than it is, a person would have a hard time swiming in that, god gave those dogs webbed feet for a reason! But everybodys entitled to their opinion.


----------



## highcaliberconsecrator (Oct 16, 2009)

That ain't right.




Even though training and breed are a big part of that video. The way the retrieves were set up are irresponsible.


----------



## Quack Wacker (Dec 20, 2006)

Whaaaattt theee &*^%


----------



## FullBody (Nov 4, 2008)

highcaliberconsecrator said:


> That ain't right.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed. Looks like a good way to kill your dog.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Dogs are a cheap. I might get wet if I used the boat to retrieve.


----------



## highcaliberconsecrator (Oct 16, 2009)

TSS Caddis said:


> Dogs are a cheap. I might get wet if I used the boat to retrieve.


It's all relative....


----------



## FullBody (Nov 4, 2008)

TSS Caddis said:


> Dogs are a cheap. I might get wet if I used the boat to retrieve.


Looks like in that video if they waited long enough, the waves would throw the bird on the rocks for them....


----------



## duckbuster2 (Aug 14, 2008)

Thats the dumbest thing I ever saw what a bunch of A_ _ holes.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

EXACTLY... great post windknot. agree 100%.


----------



## taysteeed (Mar 29, 2010)

duckbuster2 said:


> Your a moron I would throw you in before I'd let a dog go in that ****. :evil:


 i got your moron and anytime you want to try and throw me just name a time and place tough guy!


----------



## Logan the Destructor (Nov 20, 2009)

Mr Windknot is spot on even though he's typing w/one eye open and half his brain tied behind his back.
That was a bad ***** example of a dog in his element, unnerving to us yes because we hunt here in Michigan.
I noticed Mr. "I live in walled lake" was the first to be critical, walled lake is not the eastern Atlantic shoreline. You cannot relate. 
It's easy to cast dispersions at videos of situations which we have never experienced first hand, it's easy and it's wrong. Enjoy the show the dogs put on that is what they wanted, appreciation.

Late,

and yes I'd send my beagle in there, he's made retrieves on LSC.


----------



## bambam1 (Sep 9, 2010)

The dogs were loving it and obviously trained for it. It was a joy to watch their determination.


----------



## maddiedog (Nov 21, 2008)

My dog didn't work out hunting. I took her several times and worked with her a ton. I could tell she just didn't like it. Those dogs LOVED it!!! I wouldn't send my dog after a convicted felon either but kudos to the police dogs.


----------



## Socks (Jan 8, 2007)

windknot said:


> I've got a Mother in the hospital - passed out driving last night in Shields, crossed the center-line and almost killed an oncoming driver. Fortunately the police were catching up to her at the moment of the near impact and were able to get her stopped and to the hospital - so I'm tired and a little off...so please forgive any missteps I may type, but I feel pretty strongly about the video and some of the comments.
> 
> I'm going to (For the sake of time) accuse everyone (who thinks that what those handlers are doing to their dogs is wrong) against this as being shockingly naive.....especially if they own a dog and/or hunt with a dog. This generalization is so I dont have to go through and dissect each individual response, if you're offended, dont be, my comments are made in general.
> 
> ...


Sorry about your Mom and I hope she's doing better.

Yes all good hunting dogs have drive. I've seen some recently that I think have too much and wouldn't want to train or hunt with, but that's me. A dog with too much drive can literally kill itself by chasing a cripple out into big water and not coming back or chasing a cripple onto a busy road. That's where we as handler and trainer come in to keep the dog safe from doing harm to itself. Body language or not it's our responsibility to these dogs to decide what's best. I'm not saying what they're doing is right or wrong, but what I am saying is I'd want to see how these dogs were trained AND how well they're trained before I made my decision. I will say there's no way I'd send my current dog into that crap and he's a good dog.


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

Socks said:


> I will say there's no way I'd send my current dog into that crap and he's a good dog.


Forget your dog.

Would you hunt in those conditions?


I'll bet those dogs get more retrieves in a season than 99% of dogs do in a lifetime.


----------



## Socks (Jan 8, 2007)

KLR said:


> Forget your dog.
> 
> Would you hunt in those conditions?
> 
> ...


I don't really hunt without my dog unless it's deer. I only took up waterfowl hunting because my dog is trained up for it. If it was a once in a lifetime thing yeah I'd hunt, but only if the birds could safely be retrieved. Again, I'd want to know more about the situation before I passed judgement.

No bird or amount of birds is worth my dog's life. Period.


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

To some they are expendable. I wouldn't jump in there, wouldn't send a dog.

At one time we had four dogs, the little one is 70 lbs, the biggest is 165, together they run just over 500 lbs. We live in the sticks and a couple years ago while I am working my wife calls and says the dogs are all growling and she thinks somebody is around the house. I tell her to let the dogs out, that's why we have them....she says she is not letting her dogs out, what if whoever is out there hurts one of them........to many they are not expendable....


----------



## tdf (Feb 10, 2006)

Windknot nailed it. Drive!

I was lucky enough to own a dog that had this. I couldn't do the dog justice. Respect a working dog. These dogs are a different breed. 

I now have a house dog/grouse dog. Sweet dog. Ironic though, under the same dangers as she is blindly pushing cover with beaver speared poplars and cattle fencing lurking around every corner. Just as likely to injury.

It's the past time I have grown to love. They call it hunting.

D


----------



## horizonextreme (Sep 16, 2011)

those dog are realy well train...some of them are grand master in hunt test. 
for tree days of hunting we used 11 different dog some

```

```
went only once and it was too much ...some went,went,went that how you know witch one are the best..


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

horizonextreme said:


> those dog are realy well train...some of them are grand master in hunt test.
> for tree days of hunting we used 11 different dog some
> 
> ```
> ...


welcome to the site and thanks for the video. awesome stuff.


----------



## wavie (Feb 2, 2004)

Bienvenue!


----------



## Socks (Jan 8, 2007)

tdf said:


> Windknot nailed it. Drive!
> 
> I was lucky enough to own a dog that had this. I couldn't do the dog justice. Respect a working dog. These dogs are a different breed.
> 
> ...


The difference is the known and unknown. You better know not to send a young untrained dog into surf like that, but getting stabbed by a random stick is just that; random.



horizonextreme said:


> those dog are realy well train...some of them are grand master in hunt test.
> for tree days of hunting we used 11 different dog some went only once and it was too much ...some went,went,went that how you know witch one are the best..


Good to know! A Grand master is a real accomplishment and means that's a really well trained dog! Glad to know you're rotating and keeping an eye on them. Good stuff.


----------



## The Doob (Mar 4, 2007)

It appears as though those dogs are having fun - doing what they are bred and trained to do. My dog could not do that nor would I ask him to.

Just like some of us, we go cliff climbing, sky diving and other extreme sports and consider it to be fun. Others of us choose more mundane activities and we consider it fun. To each his own.

I thought is was a great video of extreme athletes participating in a sport that they loved. Cruelty can be in the eye of the beholder. Example; when my dog was a puppy, if he laid on toe on the pavement of the road he was promptly grabbed by the napp of the neck and tossed back into the yard. Same thing if he strayed into the neighbors yard. My Father thought I was being to "rough" on the dog. Fast forward to a year later, my dog is running free on my property, playing with the kids and leading the life of Riley. My Dads dog is locked in a 8X6 kennel because you could not let that dog out or he would be gone to the next county. Now, who was crueler to their dog?


----------



## jrsoup (Mar 2, 2007)

duckbuster2 said:


> Why is that because I DON'T agree with you, I've been on here longer then you think.Don't much care what you think.


Did'nt your Momma teach you about, if you don't have anything nice to say....... Your lack of knowledge is hilarious. LMFAO.

I will add that looking at your past posts it's been 40 years since ya shot a band........no wonder you're so damned mean.


----------



## duckbuster2 (Aug 14, 2008)

jrsoup said:


> Did'nt your Momma teach you about, if you don't have anything nice to say....... Your lack of knowledge is hilarious. LMFAO.
> 
> I will add that looking at your past posts it's been 40 years since ya shot a band........no wonder you're so damned mean.


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## tyler2009 (Oct 23, 2008)

If you don't send the dogs, you don't retrieve the birds. Send the dog if it can handle it.


----------

